# Problema con Subwofer Genius SW 2.1 355



## Marckozz (Feb 27, 2013)

Hola, tengo un sistema de audio de 2.1 canales Genius > SW-2.1 355 <  y hace poco una bocina paro de sonar. Cambié el cable de alimentación, creyendo que ese era el problema y se mantiene, probé las bocinas en otro aparato y si suenan. Lo curioso fue cuando conecte mis audífonos a la salida del amplificador... pues un canal suena bien y el otro tiene un zumbido continuo.

Aclaro que quiero repararlo yo mismo porque no tengo dinero para tecnicos o un sistema nuevo. Cualquier respuesta es muy agradecida.


----------



## ratamix (Feb 28, 2013)

Sacame de una duda...cuando dices que conectaste las bocinas a otro aparato, te refieres a que solo usaste los parlantes y no el equipo completo?


----------



## Marckozz (Feb 28, 2013)

ratamix dijo:


> sacame de una duda...cuando dices que conectaste las bocinas a otro aparato, te refieres a que solo usaste los parlantes y no el equipo completo?




Exacto. Desconecté las bocinas y las conecté a mi celular.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

El canal que zumba seguramente tiene quemado el integrado !


----------



## Marckozz (Feb 28, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El canal que zumba seguramente tiene quemado el integrado !



¿Es posible cambiarlo? ¿Como puedo saber a ciencia cierta? ¿Aparece en las fotos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

Están debajo de la U de aluminio esa del centro.

Saludos !


----------



## Marckozz (Feb 28, 2013)

efectivamente. Al retirar la placa he encontrado lo que parece ser un aumado distintivo de cuando se quema algo. Voy a la electronica a comprar el par de una vez y les platico si se resolvio el problema. Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2013)

Si tenés poca experiencia , cortale las patas al quemado con un alicate para uñas 

Y después las desoldas de a una , así no dañas el impreso.


----------



## Marckozz (Feb 28, 2013)

pues bocinas 2 - Marco 0 
le puse todas las ganas pero no solo no sono el canal si no que dejo de funcionar el buffer jajajaja  
ni modos bocinas nuevas


----------



## ascolanix (Ene 13, 2016)

Hola gente, tengo unos parlantes genius sw 2.1 355 que no funcionan en absoluto. Al prenderlo lo único que pasa es que el subwoofer queda haciendo "tuc tuc tuc", un ruido tipo el que hacen los parlantes al prenderlos o apagarlos pero de forma constante (3 o 4 veces por segundo). Los dos parlantes que tiene no hacen nada.
Se lo suficiente de electrónica como para intentar arreglarlo, pero no estoy muy seguro que puede ser y en que debería fijarme primero. El amplificador trabaja con 2 integrados TEA2025b. No noté nada raro en la placa (como capacitores hinchados, resistencias quemadas, etc).
Cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar me va a venir bien, no quiero empezar a meter mano sin tener idea de lo que hago.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2016)

ascolanix dijo:


> el subwoofer queda haciendo "tuc tuc tuc"


 
Le late el corazoncito , is alive 

Tiene pinta de ser un capacitor , inclusive alguno cerámico


----------



## kzback (Ene 13, 2016)

Que tal mi amigo, te adjunto el manual de servicio. Si en este caso es el subwoofer podrias intentar revisar primero el transistor que va antes del TEA2025


----------



## Bleny (Ene 13, 2016)

Yo miraría también los diodos rectificadores y el condensador del filtro de entrada que estará después del puente rectificador


----------



## ascolanix (Ene 13, 2016)

Muy bueno, mañana lo miro mejor y veo si me sirve. Gracias kzback!


----------



## kzback (Ene 13, 2016)

De nada.  Hay nos cuentas tus resultados!


----------



## ascolanix (Ene 13, 2016)

Una preguntita antes de irme a dormir. Después de analizar un poco el diagrama, vi que en la entrada de audio después del potenciometro en cada canal hay una resistencia que va al bajo para cada canal, si yo quitara esas dos resistencias, solo me deberían funcionar los agudos no? Porque por ahí no quedó claro pero los agudos no emiten sonido. Si fuera problema de los bajos deberían andar los agudos al quitar esas dos resistencias si no me equivoco. Vale la pena quitarlas para ver que pasa?


----------



## kzback (Ene 13, 2016)

Cierto, si retiras R9 y R10 tendrian que funcionar solo los agudos. Pero si no emiten sonido alguno es conveniente que revises si no existe alguna resistencia abierta.

O en todo caso, revisar si los cables que estas utilizando en la entrada auxiliar estan en buen estado.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 13, 2016)

No creo que consigas nada sacando las resistencia ya que creo que tienes o los diodos o condensador de filtro de entrada roto, o un  algún tea2025 roto que este creando conflicto seguramente sera el del subwoofer, ya que es el que le pide mas esfuerzo al tea2025, pero al menos que descartes lo demás


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 13, 2016)

no se alomejor estoy mal

pero yo revisaria primero los cables que tengan continuidad , luego revisar que entre bien el audio a la etapa amplificadora.

y si en verdad entra el audio a los amplificadores y no sale nada es por que se reventaron.

muy importante, revisar potenciometros y que los voltajes que entran a los amplificadores sean los correctos.

digo con esos *obvios *pasos deberias encontrar la falla.

no es de adivinar cambio diodos de fuente, ahora cambio los capacitores , cambio los amplificadores

ahora cambio todas las bocinas, aa esa era la falla las bocinas nuevas si funcionan


----------



## zopilote (Ene 14, 2016)

Despues de chequear si no hay cables rotos o no tienes fuente en el amplificador, te vas al buscador preferido y descargas el pdf del integrado, te vas a la pagina que estan los circuitos stereo y bridge donde hay una tabla de voltajes que tienes que tener en cada pin del integrado, ten presente que tienes que quitar o desoldar un terminal al parlante woofer para medir. Esos valores estan tomados con fuente de 9V si el tuyo tiene 12V o menor esos valores cambian proporcionalmente. Si estos estan fuera de esos valores, tendras que cambiar los integrados si los valores en circulos rojo no estan a mitad de fuente, a cambiar  el integrado. Y si estan el valor, hay algun condendador que esta estropeado(en azul).


----------



## ascolanix (Ene 14, 2016)

Algo que no aclaré que tendría que haber dicho antes, el ruido lo hace sin tener el cable de entrada de audio conectado, o sea apenas lo prendo hace el ruido en el subwoofer y no hace nada mas que eso. Habia medido la tension de entrada y era de 12v, el rectificado parecia no tener problemas porque prendido y haciendo el ruido media 12v. No lo quise tener prendido mucho tiempo por las dudas de que se me rompa el subwoofer por estar entregándole mas corriente de la que debe o algo por el estilo, tengo entendido que si a un parlante le das con continua en vez de alterna se puede romper


----------



## zopilote (Ene 14, 2016)

Ya hay mucho de donde leer sobre amplificadore, y  me borrarian los post si la hago larga y es algo que ya esta posteado.
 Si te fijas el woofer tiene el TEA2025 en configuracion puente, es decir que las salidas del integrado van directamente al parlante, si  en ambos pines tienes 4.6V por el parlante no va a circular corriente, pero en el funcionamiento esto cambia y el voltage cambia y allí se produce el sonido.
En estado de reposo tienes que tener igualado los voltajes, si no es asi habra ruido en el woofer. Y hay que cambiar el integrado.


----------



## ascolanix (Ene 14, 2016)

Hice las mediciones y parece que el integrado del subwoofer esta funcionando mal. Marca voltajes diferentes en las dos patas de salida de audio (una marca 5.50v que parece el voltaje correcto, pero la otra marca 8.80v). La pata 6 también marca 3v cuando debería marcar 0.6v como la pata de la otra fila.
El integrado de los parlantes marca bien los voltajes.
Reemplazo el integrado que no anda y me fijo si funciona? O primero reviso alguna otra cosa que podría estar fallando?


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 14, 2016)

ascolanix dijo:


> Reemplazo el integrado que no anda y me fijo si funciona? O primero reviso alguna otra cosa que podría estar fallando?



Teniendo los voltajes de la fuente en condiciones normales, no hay componente activo mas que el IC de audio, sutituyendolo deberia de funcionar normalente!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 14, 2016)

pues si

asi de facil , puedes intentar sacar ambos, colocar el bueno en el lugar malo y ver que pasa, bueno si eres bueno desoldando sin volar pistas, por que si no sabes mejor ni lo intentes.

volar pistas es bien facil , cualquiera puede enseñarte a volar pistas y dejar tumores de soldadura.

pero desoldar sin reventar pistas , y dejar limpio es bien dificil.


----------



## ascolanix (Ene 18, 2016)

Listo, cambie el integrado y ya funciona  Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------



## Hatman23 (May 21, 2017)

Bueno me toco el mismo problema con un SW-2.1 800 el sintoma es similar, al encenderlo sin estar conectado el plug de audio, se escucha una pulsacion, como un latido, por lo que veo debe de ser el integrado que es un AP 4750 que veo que nadie lo tiene vi un reemplazo el TDA1554Q  que serviria en principio asi que voy a ver donde lo consigo y despues del cambio informare de los resultados.


----------



## Hatman23 (Sep 1, 2017)

El problema no era el IC de audio sino un diodo rectificador de la fuente que no funcionaba, tiene dos a la salida de TR cambienlo y se coluciona


----------



## error (Sep 2, 2017)

Yo me quito de arriba los problemas de integrados haciéndole amplificadores transistorizados.


----------



## Brayan Alfonso (Feb 4, 2018)

Buenas tengo un problema con mi Subwofer Genius SW 2.1 355 
resulta que un dia el bajo dejo de sonar procedí a destaparlo y revisar note que el integrado del bajo se había quemado decidí remplazarlo, luego al pasar de 4 horas aproximadamente se volvió a quemar volví a remplazarlo una vez mas y paso lo mismo pero solo habían pasado 3 min. cuando revise bien la tarjeta note que estaba un poco hundida  casi ya para quebrar la tarjeta) en medio de los 2 integrados allí va un tornillo que sujeta el disipador de calor pienso que el problema radica ahí, creo que ese hundido en la tarjeta estaba generando algún corto en ese integrado y por eso se quemaba.
Quería saber si alguno tiene el esquema en PCB listo para imprimir y volver a hacer esa tarjeta o si me recomiendan algún programa donde pueda hacer el circuito y el PCB.


PDT: intente hacer el circuito y el PCB en proteus pero no aparece el integrado o amplificador.


----------



## jorger (Feb 4, 2018)

Si no lo hiciste, revisa bien las pistas y que no haya corto de ningún tipo que no debiera estar presente, sobre todo con el disipador puesto. Ya veo que se estropeó la sujeción, pero intenta montarlo y revisa todo con lupa. Ahí en las pistas parece haber restos de estaño muy cerca de algunas patas del IC.

Igual, si quieres hacer un nuevo PCB vas a tener que extraer el esquema de ahí con mucha paciencia para no equivocarte. Una prqueña ayuda para eso es mirar al mismo tiempo el esquema de aplicación que aparece en el datasheet del IC. Aunque vas a tener que fijarte bien en la etapa de entrada (filtros pasivos), y demás añadidos, que NO vienen en el data.

Si tienes proteus adelante. El unico "problema" es que integrados así no vienen en la base de datos, y tienes que crearlo tu mismo. Por ahí debe haber tutoriales (en texto) de cómo crear librerias de componentes en proteus. No le tengas miedo a eso. Una vez le cojes la mano creas librerias en muy poco tiempo. Yo uso Eagle y me pasó lo mismo con un IC, que apriori, si consigues la versión completa de alguna manera puedes hacer verdaderas virguerías.
Un saludo.


----------



## Brayan Alfonso (Feb 4, 2018)

Gracias intentare revisarlo detalladamente, y respecto a hacerlo de nuevo creo que me intentaré hacer la librería. gracias


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 6, 2018)

Solo por curiosidad. Después de cambiarlo lo probaste con el disipador puesto o como se ve en la foto? Yo te recomendaría que midieras la tensión de la fuente a ver si está dentro del rango del IC, ya que si tenés problemas ahí te puede estar quemando el IC. Por otro lado medí todos los componentes que haya desde los pines de salida hasta el parlante. También podés probar con otro parlante con la misma impedancia nominal, o medir el que estás usando para ver que no tenga menor resistencia. Si se quemaron varios integrados (a menos que los que hayas conseguido sean imitaciones muy malas) tenés un problema en otro lado, y vas a seguir tirando plata si no lo encontrás.

Saludos!

Edito. Falta el capacitor de filtro de la fuente!!!!!! Andá a saber qué porquería está pasado al IC. Revisá los diodos ya que estás y ponele un capacitor ahí. Es rarísimo que no lo tenga, pero sin dudas eso te puede estar quemando el integrado. Por la potencia que parecen manejar con 2200uf supongo que andará bien, y la tensión ponele un 50% más de la máxima que diga el datasheet del IC por las dudas


----------



## Brayan Alfonso (Feb 6, 2018)

Si amigo he revisado todo, el transformador da el voltaje y la corriente bien, el problema es que solo se quema el integrado del bajo por que el otro funciona como amplificadar de los medios y esos suenan normales y cuando lo probe lo hice con los dicipadores, estaba todos los componentes en su lugar, en la foto hacen falta varios que quite pero cuando probe todo estaba donde deberia.


----------



## Agustinw (Feb 7, 2018)

Yo tuve un problema similar con un Genius, le cambie el integrado y cuando ponía el los graves al máximo se volvía a quemar, entonces separé un poco el ic de la placa con cables y le sujete un disipador más grande y con pasta térmica.
A mi me parece que los tienen trabajando al limite a esos IC y los que uno puede llegar a comprar no se bancan funcionar así.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2018)

Yo les pego un disipador con cianoacrilato y santo remedio


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Donde estaba el tornillo se ve la placa rajada intent a verla a trasluz y verifica todas las pistas
Que CI lleva?


----------



## jorger (Feb 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Donde estaba el tornillo se ve la placa rajada intent a verla a trasluz y verifica todas las pistas
> Que CI lleva?


TEA2025B, sale en las imágenes del primer mensaje..


----------



## teknosrp (Feb 8, 2018)

Como el PCB está rajado, si pones un trozo de plástico rígido por el lado de las pistas el tornilo hará más fuerza contra el disipador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2018)

Primero debe revisar cortes de pistas de cobre,* si, si o si.*


----------



## Eduardo94 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hola a todos, estoy teniendo un problema de tension con el PCB de un Genius SW-2.1 355, la salida del transfo es correcta 10.8 V en AC pero posterior al puente de diodos el voltaje es de 0.98V en DC. Ya levante una pata de los diodos y los revise y estan bien. El problema es posterior a este pero no se donde se esta fugando ese voltaje ni que es lo que lo genera. Les agradeceria la ayuda. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2018)

Volvé a conectar el puente de díodos  y  capacitor de filtro y con sumo cuidado desoldá la pata 16 del TEA2025B y volvé a probar







Si se soluciona a cambiarlo , sinó lo mismo con el BT2025.


----------



## Eduardo94 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola Dosmetros, agradezco muchisimo su ayuda, efectivamente el problema era uno de los integrados amplificadores (U1). posteriormente tuve problemas con 2 de los diodos del puente rectificador, por lo que cambie los 4 por su equivalente 4007. Saludos cordiales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2018)

Bien ! 

Menos de 4 dólares el costo del arreglo


----------



## Anderson 26 (Dic 7, 2019)

Buenos días ayuda con lo siguiente como van los cables del subwoofer en la version 350 de ese 2 en 1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2019)

Cuales de todos los cables ¿Foto? ¿Descripción?


----------



## Anderson 26 (Dic 7, 2019)

Es un 2 en 1 genius modelo 350 (yj-sw-m2.1) ayuda como colocar la corneta subwoofer placa del medio hice esto a punta de ojo
Aquí lo que ya esta conectado
1: cable gris audio R, L (ya estaba hay)
2: Corneta Subwoofer lo que yo conecte creo que va hay (no se ve la corneta)
3: Cable rojo negro reparado corriente lo que yo conecte creo que va hay
Por favor ayuda si hay algún error podrían corregidme gracias


----------



## Nahuel4200 (Ene 2, 2020)

Tengo un Subwoofer Genius 2.1 355 que no le andan los dos canales de audio, Solo anda el canal L, El canal R no sé oye. Quisiera saber si hay alguna solución, Los dos parlantes andan, pero al conectarlo al subwoofer solo se escucha uno. Ese es el problema


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 3, 2020)

Probaste con otro cable de entrada?
Creo que ese tipo de amplificador son clase D o clase H, y usan integrados dificil de cambiar, a menos que tengas experiencia con los smd.

PD: ya ha un post sobre el mismo equipo, lo leiste?
Problema con Subwofer Genius SW 2.1 355


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> PD: ya hay un post sobre el mismo equipo, lo leiste?
> Problema con Subwofer Genius SW 2.1 355



Movido.


----------



## Nahuel4200 (Ene 9, 2020)

Marckozz dijo:


> Hola, tengo un sistema de audio de 2.1 canales Genius > SW-2.1 355 <  y hace poco una bocina paro de sonar. Cambié el cable de alimentación, creyendo que ese era el problema y se mantiene, probé las bocinas en otro aparato y si suenan. Lo curioso fue cuando conecte mis audífonos a la salida del amplificador... pues un canal suena bien y el otro tiene un zumbido continuo.
> 
> Aclaro que quiero repararlo yo mismo porque no tengo dinero para tecnicos o un sistema nuevo. Cualquier respuesta es muy agradecida.


 Yo Tenia el mismo problema, la solucion fue cambiarle el cable auxiliar, Le compre un cable auxiliar estereo y ya se soluciono. Saludos


----------



## javier12 (Jun 25, 2020)

ascolanix dijo:


> Hice las mediciones y parece que el integrado del subwoofer esta funcionando mal. Marca voltajes diferentes en las dos patas de salida de audio (una marca 5.50v que parece el voltaje correcto, pero la otra marca 8.80v). La pata 6 también marca 3v cuando debería marcar 0.6v como la pata de la otra fila.
> El integrado de los parlantes marca bien los voltajes.
> Reemplazo el integrado que no anda y me fijo si funciona? O primero reviso alguna otra cosa que podría estar fallando?



Los diodos rectificadores *¿*que voltaje me debe marcar *?* al igual que el capacitor de entrada

*¿* Que voltaje me debe marcar el transi*s*to*r* de entrada y que medidas debe dar los diodos rectificadores *? *


----------



## esteban1198 (Mar 23, 2021)

*B*uen día, tengo un problema, no se si me puedan ayudar, es que el subwo*o*fer cuando lo conecto el bajo no funciona, se produce un ruido intermitente, ya lo revisé pero no encuentro ninguna anomalía en los componentes, realice la medición de continuidad y todo parece estar bien, no se si alguien tendrá alguna otra idea para revisar o sabe que pueda ser el daño, muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2021)

Sin duda conviene llevarlo a un service calificado y evitar un mayor daño


----------

